# SWDOS Orchid Show UK



## Redtwist (Sep 17, 2016)

Took a trip out today to my local orchid society show - Somerset, Wiltshire & Dorset group. A small show, but some nice plants on show and more paphs and phrags than I expected.
Apologies if some of the photos arent better - just on the ipad.




Phrag sedenii x schlimii



tt
Paph. Sue Worth (sukhakulii x charlesworthii)



t
Paph.primulinum




Paph.sukhakulii




Paph.philippinense x robinsonianum




Paph.henryanum




Phrag.longifolium




Paph.concolor




Paph.godefroyae




Bulb.lobbii




Catt.maxima




Trich.philippinensis




Dendrochilum magnum - smelled fantastic!


----------



## Migrant13 (Sep 17, 2016)

Thanks for sharing. Looks like a good show with some fantastic plants.


----------



## AdamD (Sep 17, 2016)

Awesome pics. I got the pleasure of seeing (and smelling!) a blooming dendro magnum today myself! Always a highlight.


----------



## abax (Sep 17, 2016)

That's a really nice variety of plants for a small show.


----------

